# NEW Lah Lah's Dogs.... It's finally here!



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

...............


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I love it, well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I saw it on facebook


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is it actually open yet? As at the top it says 'This is a demo store. Any orders placed through this store will not be honored or fulfilled'.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Found a problem: an orange bar at the top of the page saying

_This is a demo store. Any orders placed through this store will not be honored or fulfilled._

Edit - Oops, cross-posted with Nonnie!


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Another problem: I'm on an iPad and some pages load and then have a grey film over them so that I can't press anything. It'll let me scroll up and down the page but won't let me access anything on it


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Gotta hand it to you, its very well made and there are several items on there that have caught my eye...


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

its no longer a demo store haha 
one thing I would say is postage would be a problem for me  £5 seems a little steep if you are buying a small item xxx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh you have some really nice things on there, especially the puppy toys (for my future purchases!)

Can I make a suggestion though? The price says for example £25 instead of from £25 and then the bar to choose a size says plus 4. I like to know the range of price, personally and I find it easier to click the size and colour right by where I say how many I want IYKWIM. But then that's just personal preference, I like to know the price when clicking on.

Good luck with the site.:thumbup1:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I was wondering about that, but i've got to do it at the moment. Alot of items are drop shipped, and I'm using alot of suppliers, so if I get orders from several places i'll need to pay several lots of shipping. I know it'll put people off buying single items at the moment, but it's something i'll be changing once i've got my processes sorted out properly.


thought so  hopefully you will get people bulk buying until then :thumbup1:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

STOP>>>>>>>

what is wrong with you- I am now considering spending £250 on a blumming dog bed- this is your fault- I blame you entirely.

Great looking site tho


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

All in all, i think it looks really good and quite high end. Got some stuff on there ive never seen before.

Do you actually have the items? If so, id be interested in seeing a pic of the tree root treats next to an item to compare sizes. I keep wanting to try them, but the vagueness over sizing, and the price if i get the wrong one, has always put me off.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Yes, agree with the 'from' price. I need to sort that out, but don't know how to do it yet! Needs a bit of proper developer work I think.. sounds silly for such a little thing.
> 
> The +£price thing. I don't like that either and would rather have it how you say. It's another thing for a developer to play with as it's not something I can tweak myself.
> 
> Both on my list of tweaks


Glad you agree and don't mind. I find it more user friendly and I know sometimes, especially if you are in a rush or something, I have actually paid more on user friendly sites then go on a cheaper one I find it harder to navigate around.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I've changed shipping to £3.95... as low as I can go. But slightly more reasonable. Once i've got a feel for what is popular i'll be keeping more stock so I can reduce shipping costs.


I think thats really quite reasonable for a small business. Impossible to compete P&P wise the the big guns.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Haha is it the Chloe and Jeff ones?... they're fabulous!!


YES! Just about to get keys to new house....... thinking a nice dove grey one of those would go very nicely...... im going to be VERY poor I can see..... :001_huh:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

anyone else made a wishlist then


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

I've had to stop looking because I don't get paid until the middle of the month and there's too much temptation to buy what I can't afford! 

I'm having the same problem on my iPad as someone else is having. (Sorry can't remember who mentioned it!)

Great site though :thumbup1:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


> anyone else made a wishlist then


Yes! 

PS Think the ipad grey film thing is when it's loading?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Indiandpuppy said:


> anyone else made a wishlist then


I didnt until about ten mins ago.................................. :shocked:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is it just me who wants everything!? Such a fab website! Can't wait to get a new dog bed for our new house. Might even start buying my dog food online now.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh dear wish I hadn't looked at the treat section

Well done to you- it is obvious a lot of work has gone into that site and it shows. Hope it pays off for you. It is fantastic.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

https://www.lahlahsdogs.co.uk/wishlist/?___SID=S

my wishlist at the moment


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Hmmmm doesn't look like that's worked as it's asking you to log in. Did you 'share' it?


https://www.lahlahsdogs.co.uk/wishlist/index/index/wishlist_id/2/

better?


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

can i suggest you get some hedgehogs to bulkbuy? so hard to find a good deal on them,.. i do love the website!


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

I sincerely wish you luck with the project, but having looked at prices, I'm still trying to pick up my bottom jaw!! 

Up to £62.95 for a dog bed duvet!!!! :confused5: There must be some very indulgent not to mention very wealthy owners out. Sadly I'm not one of them.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can see a new iPhone case in order here! They are brilliant.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Great looking site; looks high end and appeals to me. Another fan of hedgehogs here :thumbup1:. Well, the boys, not me .


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

The new site looks fab!!!!! (especially the rufus recommends bit how cute!)

There are loads of bits I like already! Ahhh I think I will have to accept I will never have any money, its all spent on the dogs. 

Good luck with it all, im sure I will be along to place an order at some stage. :thumbup1:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

The agility bed is my favourite bed on there! its awesome, agility equipment and a bed in one


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Fab site,put it on my fav list on my iPad :thumbup1: just need my puppy now lol


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

It is looking very good indeed, I want lots and lots of the collars  some really smart stuff.

I did have trouble looking at it on my android phone though which I would have thought was quite important nowadays, the chat pop up thingy took up most of the screen and I couldn't easily see how to look at the products, I have worked it out now, I need to hit navigation but it wasn't immediately obvious to me. Then when you go to a section there doesn't appear to be a way to filter the results at all. Eg dindins I have 400 odd products to wade through. Hope thats of use. 

ETA the AFP toys with squeakers, how irritating are they, I prefer, and so does ninja, a sort of quacky sound than a high pitched squeak and am always on the look out for quacky sounds


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Forgot to say - nice to see lots of stuff for big dogs; so many high end sites concentrate on small dogs.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

It's a nice website, lots of nice things, but there are a few niggles:
The chat box thing is distracting and takes up too much space.
Stationery is spelt wrong.
Some of the selections could be laid out more logically; for example, looking at JWB dry food (as this is the brand with most products) it may be better if they were arranged by type (puppy, light, small breed adult etc). Also, it doesn't look like you can get all flavours in all varieties so if I want normal adult food (rather than small or large breed) I would be limited to a choice of 3. Also, the turkey and vegetable adult food you have is the cat food rather than dog. It's a minor iritation but if I am buying dog food online I would rather see all of the flavours of normal adult food grouped together rather than have to pick them out of the whole range.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice the delivery price change makes it more appealing to me as I would probably want just small single items.

Are we later going to be able to review products as that's what often gets me olrdering is if somebody else says its great.

Lovely site.


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

I tested this on my tablet and there the menu keeps hanging infront of everything else. on a samsung note 10.1

on my sgs3 everything seems fine,.. just as a comment i think you better remove the chat box for mobiles as on smaller screens it will be in the way all time


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

It looks very smart, I'm sure you'll get those little niggling spelling errors and things sorted in no time.

Good Luck.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Well I made the mistake of going back on to have a look and I just spent (lots of ) money but still I'm looking forward to it all arriving!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I have to say I think it is one of THE best sites I've seen, on here, and generally. I have added it to my favourites, although I personally don't do a lot of online shopping, I tend to keep things ear-marked to send to customers/friends and family. 

Well done. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> FAO Hushtalk, Dogless, and anyone else who wants hedgehogs... I have hedgehogs!
> 
> https://www.lahlahsdogs.co.uk/natural-hedgehog-chews


Box ordered :thumbup1:.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Ooh Charlotte, apologies if you have any (but I can't see any myself) but will you be stocking good tuggy toys soon? My favourites and ones I think are ace are the fabric ones with a handle and elastic at one end so the humans don't get tugged when playing. I can't find any online but I found one out on a walk (lol) and it's Kes' favourite, I think they use them at agility a lot. 

Edit: Like this thing: http://www.waggitt.co.uk/acatalog/Tuggy_Dog_Toys_With_Balls.html but fabric ones.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I cant get the search function to work.

Its not clickable, and its a little too near the dirty dog bit, so i just get the drop down box for that whenever i move my mouse near it.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks great!! Nice to see a site created by a dog lover as opposed to the usual profit seekers!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> YAY thanks Dogless!... Great to have Kilo and Rudi as customers!
> 
> I'll have a look... I don't have any of those at the moment, but i'll see if I can get them, or something similar!
> 
> When you click the search button, the drop down box appears... you type in the drop down box. It works ok for me. Do you have a small screen that's making it a bit squished?


I get nothing when i click the search button. Nor from the button next to it.

I do have a small screen. I only have an MSI wind


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> The button next to it is a 'compare product' button. You need to have selected two or more products to use that button.
> 
> I wonder if your netbook can't handle my search button... It seems to work on other PCs. I'll add it to my list of things to check and tweak.


Its quite possible. It does have a hissy fit over a few websites.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhh wow! It's great  

Wishing you every success in your new venture 

Your prices are good too 

So ..... I am tempted by so many things .... I've had to cut hours at work for 3 months so totally skint just now  .... Maisie really needs a new bed ..... *sigh* - can see her having it and me being on the smart*price / value items for the rest of the month!


I've a wee niggle - I went to view the delivery info page and there's an A coming out in odd places, couple of examples:

"Lah Lah&#8217;s Dogs have a set Â£5 delivery charge across all our products."

"Unwanted/Ordered in error items:Â You are entitled to cancel your order within 7 days providing the item is unopened/unused."


Also - I can't see if you've mentioned whether a signature for delivery or if it can be left in a specified safe place?

This is really important for a lot of people (and certainly for me makes the difference of whether I order or not)


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks great I hope it's a great success for you


----------



## cinnsally (Jun 19, 2012)

Just wanted to say good luck with your new venture and the website looks lovely. Although I can't order anything as I'm not in the UK. But either way, the amount of work and thought you've put into it really shows, best of luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Bravo! A job _very_ well done!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

it's a lovely site, and easy to navigate, having a nosey through it right now, well done you, wishing you all the luck and success :thumbup:

eta - just one little niggle and it might just be me it's happening to but I am looking through your collars and when I click to go to the next page of them it is already half way down the page rather than back at the top so I have to scroll up to see all of them, it's not a huge deal though


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks good 
It doesn't really work on my ancient laptop (don't worry it's not just your site, anything "new and fancy" doesn't work!) but I did try and what I saw looks great :laugh:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Can I just add another niggle,  Sorry, it is probably just me and the way I use the internet as I know hubby does things completely differently to me (drives me mental ) but if I happen  to be looking at the collars and I have moved on to the fifth page view, I click on say the dublin dog cherry blossom  and admire it lots, but then want to go back and look at the page with them all listed again and hit the back browser button, it will go back to the first page view . I then have to remember how many pages I had viewed to get back to where I was. This is on firefox though which does sometimes do silly things. Its only annoying where there are lots of products. It might just be me, I get irrationally annoyed by little things


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> Can I just add another niggle,  Sorry, it is probably just me and the way I use the internet as I know hubby does things completely differently to me (drives me mental ) but if I happen  to be looking at the collars and I have moved on to the fifth page view, I click on say the dublin dog cherry blossom  and admire it lots, but then want to go back and look at the page with them all listed again and hit the back browser button, it will go back to the first page view . I then have to remember how many pages I had viewed to get back to where I was. This is on firefox though which does sometimes do silly things. Its only annoying where there are lots of products. It might just be me, I get irrationally annoyed by little things


I get annoyed by this to when I'm shopping online (though it didn't happen to me while I was on this website, I think) I get round it by right clicking on stuff and opening it in a new tab. I often go through the whole page, open anything I'm interested in a new tab, then while the next page of products loads I go and look at the individual items I have picked. I think it's years of having a slow connection I have learnt to pre-load my pages


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Love love love love it  I will be ordering some stuff soon  I'm sure you will get all the niggles sorted out soon, wish you all the best it looks amazing...


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Really love it - will have to add loads of stuff to a wish list or else i'll spend a fortune


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> Can I just add another niggle,  Sorry, it is probably just me and the way I use the internet as I know hubby does things completely differently to me (drives me mental ) but if I happen  to be looking at the collars and I have moved on to the fifth page view, I click on say the dublin dog cherry blossom  and admire it lots, but then want to go back and look at the page with them all listed again and hit the back browser button, it will go back to the first page view . I then have to remember how many pages I had viewed to get back to where I was. This is on firefox though which does sometimes do silly things. Its only annoying where there are lots of products. It might just be me, I get irrationally annoyed by little things


Oooo bless!! I have found this a bit of "silly annoyance too" and I can see you feel like me in that you dont want to cause strife by pointing things out!!....
but I sure wont let it stop me Lahlah from ordering from you as I appreciate you will get these "glitches" on a new website sorted in time,  but I want to add I LOVE IT!!, you have done SO well, your postal charges are not much bigger than the "the big ones like Amazon"!! and I know who I would sooner support! ....my order will soon be with you!!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Ooh fab selection of collars Charlotte 

The site looks great


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Thank you! Don't worry about pointing stuff out. It's honestly no problem. Infact, I'd rather people do point things out so I can fix them if I can
> 
> Thanks for the support too... *I don't think I can ever take on the biggies, but I don't really want to. I'm happy being a nice little friendly shop*


Even more reason to shop with you!! I SO want to support the ones who really care about our beloved pets like you do! it gives confidence to buy from


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

- just about to link to your site on my FB page, a lot of my contacts are dog owners 

Fab selection of foods you have there too! I've just done my usual orders but next time round I'll order from you if Dex is still on Lily's Kitchen 

OK, done on FB.

I will never forget how hard you worked to save that dog you found, Buster wasn't it? You deserve lots of success with this new venture!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Thank you! Don't worry about pointing stuff out. It's honestly no problem. Infact, I'd rather people do point things out so I can fix them if I can
> 
> Thanks for the support too... *I don't think I can ever take on the biggies, but I don't really want to. I'm happy being a nice little friendly shop :*)


I've also said the same thing!

I think alot of people like to support little nice shops like yours :thumbup1:


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Wyrekin said:


> I get annoyed by this to when I'm shopping online (though it didn't happen to me while I was on this website, I think) I get round it by right clicking on stuff and opening it in a new tab. I often go through the whole page, open anything I'm interested in a new tab, then while the next page of products loads I go and look at the individual items I have picked. I think it's years of having a slow connection I have learnt to pre-load my pages


Yeah i do but then i get excited and forget


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

Been busy working and only just saw this. I have to say well done on the website, it is fantastic!  Sadly I am beyond poor this month so I am adding a large amount to the wish list and cannot wait to buy from you. I am impressed with such a large selection, normally I have to go to this site and this and that one too if I want to get all I need, really nice to have it in one place.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> Yeah i do but then i get excited and forget


Hahaha, just saw this! I have a similar problem  :lol:


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm very sorry, I think I need to put in your *hopefully* first complaint.

I am saddened and offended that this only in puppy and small dog size..










I think it is fabulous!  They need to make a Greyhound size one.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

BeckyC said:


> I'm very sorry, I think I need to put in your *hopefully* first complaint.
> 
> I am saddened and offended that this only in puppy and small dog size..
> 
> ...


And a human sized one!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Brilliant site .... But how could you do this to me! There's so much I want I've bookmarked about 4 collars I want and treats then I did something silly and looked at the human page. I love all the pillows! Think OH would k*ll be if I bought one.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

BeckyC said:


> I'm very sorry, I think I need to put in your *hopefully* first complaint.
> 
> I am saddened and offended that this only in puppy and small dog size..
> 
> ...





Wyrekin said:


> And a human sized one!


I AGREE!! Come on people.... if we create the demand, they will supply it!! I want one big enough for a human AND a Greyhound


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Together?.... :lol:
> 
> I'm going to tell them.... *We want a big one!! We want a big one!! We want a big one!!!*


Haha i'm a child, i giggled :biggrin5:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Together?.... :lol:
> 
> I'm going to tell them.... We want a big one!! We want a big one!! We want a big one!!!


Yep!! In fact....no!! Scratch that... I want one big enough to LIVE in!!

Okay maybe that's asking a bit too much, but one big enough for me and the Grey is fair :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> You: "Hello bank manager.... I need a mortgage"
> 
> Bank Manager: "Ok, have you found a house already?.."
> 
> ...


LOL! I imagine they'd be calling the police not long after that :lol: plus, I think i'd get a few complaints from the neighbours of wherever i'd put it... or maybe i'd just plonk it in the middle of a forest and live like Shrek :crazy: :w00t:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I really like the pattens on the Cycle dog bits :biggrin5:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Tell me why i looked i now need a new bed in the bedroom for the cavs who get to hot and get off the bed but they need a lovely fleecy bed i keep wondering ig the skinny pigs would like a monster bed in their play pen and dont mention the collars that the oldies must have. Well maybe later in the month


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Idk if you saw my post about my ancient computer and your site... well I tried again today and it's all fine so whatever my computer was doing yesterday that was making it struggle to load, it isn't doing it today 

I kind of want everything though....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Here are the pics of the roots with iphones.... hope they help  The large ones are HUGE!
> ]


What are they like? Texture wise? I'm intrigued!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

SixStar said:


> What are they like? Texture wise? I'm intrigued!


I got alfred one for his birthday the other week, he loves it!  They're like a soft wood, smell nice too


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Erm... woody!  They're smooth, and don't splinter like chewing a normal piece of wood. Not sure how else to describe them really.





5headh said:


> I got alfred one for his birthday the other week, he loves it!  They're like a soft wood, smell nice too


Thanks both.

Probably not the best idea for my boys then - had presumed they'd be a bit more solid. They'd probably chew chunks off!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Just placed my first order.

Only took me 4 hours to choose 5 items, and i had to have help to find one


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I wondered if that was you on the live chat


Thats a brilliant feature; i just could not find them.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked or if I have messed it but what payment options do you accept? Do u take paypal?

You have soooooo much nice stuff on the website I love it all!!!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Payment is through paypal... I think for people who don't have a paypal account and don't regularly use it, they can just put in card details instead of creating a paypal account and logging in... but yes, the payment will go through paypal


Thank you!!!

I find it so much easier using paypal. This means I have to decide what I want now! It may take a while!


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Yay my order arrived :thumbup:

Great service even in the face of a slight first week hiccup  and prompt delivery.

Also can I just say thank you for sending it well packaged in a sensible sized box. I'm sure if I'd ordered similar off of zoo plus it would have come in a box at least twice the size, full of those annoying air packet things!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Finally placed an order  Can't wait to get it and I will be back for more :thumbsup:


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Hello Lahlah

On your page of Julius K9 harnesses there is one that I would describe as 'high vis yellow' but going on colour selection there isn't one described as that?

can you tell me what this colour is classed as? (see attachment)

Thanks


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> the smaller the box the better for me, otherwise i'm going to be lugging great big things to the post office!!


Have you not got a courier organised?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Yup RM is great for lower weights but once you get over the 2kg they're not so good (I sent stuff to someone on here that would've cost me over £12 with them but only cost just over £6 with a courier!)

These guys are great https://www.myhermes.co.uk/wps/portal/PN_CTR/Home/homepage/ and pick up from home (incl leaving in a safe place if you're at work!)


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Lah Lah.....Ive seen your new website on FB and it's looking great so far...will defo be placing a order when its pay day 

Also....for Delivery,have you looked into Hermes,I'm sure they do a door to door service and its WAAAAAAY more cheaper then Royal Mail.

Congrats and good luck on your new adventure


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

RM i've found to be a pain the arse!

Couriers for me i've found to be alot cheaper, if i'm sending something over half a kg and doesn't fit as small parcel!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I must admit I was cursing when they changed to Small Parcel and Medium Parcel. It doubled the postage costs for my models. I have a 4 week lead time so I was paying double postage costs for stuff that was paid for 4 weeks ago, so I had to take the hit. There's hardly any profit in them anyway so it was crippling!...
> 
> Most of the new Lah Lah's Dogs stuff has fit in Small Parcels so far... although some stuff has cost more than the £3.95 to post so it just eats into the profits... but some things cost less, so it's mostly balancing itself out. We'll see how it goes and may have to review postage costs at some point, but so far it's ok...


Do RM offer a business price/service so you can get it cheaper than the general public do? I would have thought they would do somehow.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I'll check out your facebook page too.

I'm still deciding whether I want red, camo or high vis yellow AKA 'Kiwi'

If the colour is actually Kiwi is it an high vis material like the high vis yellow coats? or just a yellowy-lime green colour?

I ordered JJ a desert camo fleece from forest fleeces too (for next winter as coat to wear under harness when its freezing) so thinking the camo harness will go better with it than bright red or yellow? 

I'll take a pic of him in it when it arrives and you can all vote for which colour harness will co-ordinate best with it..lol!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have any rope collars such as this? Its just to hold his tag.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Do RM offer a business price/service so you can get it cheaper than the general public do? I would have thought they would do somehow.


yes they do ive been thinking about it.. im not sure how much cheaper it is with medium parcels but makes small once £2.20 which was the pre april price.

You have to send 1000 parcels a year i think, i decided not to go with it because it was a lot of faffing having to drop parcels daily, buy stamps for parcels etc etc and a lot of my stuff is large letter size so wouldnt be viable but might be worth you contacting rm about it.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks lahlahdogs


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Ooohhh 1000 parcels a year..... Hmmm i'm not sure if i'm quite there yet. Maybe close!


Do what i did keep a tally of sales for 4 weeks, gives you an idea of how many you send.. last year it was 5000 which was no way near enough for me!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

That would be fab  thanks


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

That would be fab  thanks


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Just received the chiller mat thanks,  and you were definitely right with the large one :thumbup:

Millie says "woof fanks, I can be one cooool doggy now"
Mummy says...."phew! I can now stop worrying when shes in her crate at night"


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MyMillie said:


> Just received the chiller mat thanks,  and you were definitely right with the large one :thumbup:
> 
> Millie says "woof fanks, I can be one cooool doggy now"
> Mummy says...."phew! I can now stop worrying when shes in her crate at night"


I have been keeping an eye on those, do they work very well?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Strange question and maybe I can't see for looking, but do you have a search button on the site?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I haven't used one myself, but i've had some good feedback from them.... Maybe Millie will give her review  They've been my best seller since launching the site by far!!


Thanks for that, I'll keep a look out.

I bet I'll get one and then the weather will cool!!


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered a cooling mat on Tuesday. It's not arrived yet & wonder when I can expect it. Am looking forward to trying it. Madoc has a cooling coat which works well but he old do with somewhere cool to lie down.

Love the website. You've a lot of good stuff there. One niggle, could you list more items per page? It's a bit daunting when you can have 9 pages to browse through!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

ElvieMogs said:


> I ordered a cooling mat on Tuesday. It's not arrived yet & wonder when I can expect it. Am looking forward to trying it. Madoc has a cooling coat which works well but he old do with somewhere cool to lie down.
> 
> Love the website. You've a lot of good stuff there. One niggle, could you list more items per page? It's a bit daunting when you can have 9 pages to browse through!


If you click on the top of the page you can see up to thirty per page.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> I have been keeping an eye on those, do they work very well?


I only just ordered it emma, it came today... 
tonight is millie's first night with it, will let you know in a couple of days how she gets on


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Got our bits today.

Extremely well packed; i had problems getting into it!

For anyone interested in the Anco root chews, they are really hard and pretty heavy (if he doesnt chew it, it would do well as a doorstop). Im soaking Oscars in a bucket of water for now to soften it up. Plus he likes his wood wet.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

MyMillie said:


> I only just ordered it emma, it came today...
> tonight is millie's first night with it, will let you know in a couple of days how she gets on


Thank you kindly!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Emma, as promised I said I would let you know how I got on with the chiller mat, well for first few hours it took all my powers of persuasion to convince Millie it wasnt a Tug/chew toy ....in the end I draped it across my knee cos she cant resist sitting on me for sleep and cuddles, took her while to venture on it but once she realised how pleasant it felt from the coolness she loved it, :thumbup:... so did I, kept me legs lovely and cool and thought if millie hadnt of liked it I know I do .....
but millie does, so looks like I will have to get myself one, when funds allow


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> That's great news... really glad she likes it! Could I ask a cheeky favour and ask you to put a quick review of it on the site if you get a spare minute? It's good to have reviews.


I certainly will!...cos its sure great for dogs and I have found us humans who are struggling in this heat what were not used too....


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I ordered 2 as well, so glad to hear they work. I'm not sure my yorkie will want hers, so may steal that one! I loved the modern wooden raised feeding bowls and emailed the company to see if they will do a custom one with 3 bowls. I'll let you know if they do.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Just placed our first order  only a small one as the other half was watching 

Your selection of treats is great! Soo much better than our local [email protected] and little pet store.. especially for the hypoallergenic/natural stuff.. we didn't have much choice in [email protected] and she wasn't keen on them either :001_unsure:
But her food is ArdenG so hopefully she'll like her treats by them too! Aswell as a couple of other tit bits to keep her going.. natural way minis to fit into her kong wobbler .. we havent used the wobbler since swapping her food/treats to hypoallergenic/wheat free.. so that'll be a nice treat for her! Then the sweet potato chews to clean her peggies .. 
Although we are going to Raw food next month so i'm not sure what treats are allowed on that diet.. :001_unsure: .

Really looking forward to it all arriving! Postage price is great too.. probs what i'd spend in petrol going to local stores! :thumbsup:


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Just seen your order.. thanks! It'll probably come in two deliveries as some of the treats will come from distribution and some I have in stock here (Rufus and Spencer will be very upset about me sending 'their' treats out again! ) I'll confirm the delivery details once ready to despatch though.
> 
> The mini bones will be perfect for a wobbler, good idea!!
> 
> As for treats when feeding raw... I don't think it matters too much. When I fed my two on raw, they got the odd Fish4Dogs kibble (we use them as treats) and it was fine. Treats are a little something that they're not having loads of, so I'd say you'd be fine with any treat.


Thanks! Theres no rush for us anyway 
Although.. is it possible to add an item to an order once it's gone through? Just seen you sell Bionic Biotic.. and cheaper than [email protected] ! But don't wanna do a seperate order and have another delivery charge  My own silly fault for not looking! If not i can add it to my wishlist thats about to mount up  
& thanks for the treat tip with raw! Willow will be glad to hear it 
(I'll leave some nice reviews too when it all arrives!)

- Willow says 'sorrrrryy rufus and spencer but i loves my treats too much and mummy cant wait to get ones i like again so i actually do as i'm told for 'em and we can do fun games again  as i didnt like the crackerjack things she got from [email protected]


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Yes no problem to add the Bionic Biotic... i'll send you a paypal invoice just for that and add it on to your order.
> 
> Rufus and Spencer have said it's ok about the treats... they are half asleep so they might not know what they're saying. I'll remind them of this conversation when i'm packing into the box


Thanks so much! 
I need to hide my bank card before an Oscar the Octopus gets added on too :lol: He's safely on my wish list with lots of other goodies ready for payday! Edit - Along with the verrry cute woodland bunny!

Really love the website :thumbsup:


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Hehe glad you like it... I love my new little site too :001_wub:
> 
> I'd love an Oscar the Octpus too (LOL I mean the pups would love one... well, actually I want it!), but can't afford one at the moment. Maybe someone will send us one to test for 'Rufus Recommends' one day


Yeah i think the deal would be.. bunny stays on my bed and oscar goes in willows bed :lol: Aw yeah you should really try and get your guys some freebies to recommend to us all  perks of the job and all that!

Yeah you should be proud of the site.. everything under one roof and it all seems to be good stuff thats worth the money! Well done you


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

My order arrived today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!

The dogs have been having a fab time in the garden with their new kong bounzer! 

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Thanks!! I'm off to bed now.. It's been a busy night, and had 3 people still browsing up until a few minutes ago. I always stay up until no one's online incase they want to use the live chat. lol i'm so silly.. I should really get a grip and sign off at a normal time, but I can't do it. *Workaholic!!*


Ah i feel bad now cos i was one of them 3.. still noseying even after i ordered.. Sorrrry  .. Least thats good customer service though, one step ahead of the competitors  it can be annoying having a question, emailing and then waiting 5days for a reply :001_unsure:


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Hi Lahlah

JJ is inbetween sizes for the Julius K9 harness he's just 63cm chest but I think if get size 0 it won't fit for long as he's only 10 months and still growing?

I'm fairly sure by next year (maybe even xmas) he will be at least 66cm in chest, should I just go up?.. will it still fit if he's only 3" under as he does have thick coat which I imagine will get thicker in winter. (He's not 1 yet so still to see his full winter coat come in).

This is JJ's size now:










Thanks

Kati


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

What a fab looking site! I really want a cooling mat but they are out of stock in the large I think?.....such a shame as knowing my luck the weather will turn cold again by the time I can get my hands on one
Will check back soon of other stuff though


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a good browse on your website, lots of lovely things you have on there, I especially liked the artwork, very unusual I must say and I've not seen anything like it anywhere else. I feel a few purchases coming on .....


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> He's so handsome!!
> 
> I would size zero would be fine. If he's 63cm now, and you think he may get up to 66cm then that would still be right in the middle of size zero (58 - 76cm).
> 
> ...


ok you maybe right I just measured him with light raincoat and Inca's thick Hurtta and his chest is still under 78 (just... .. 74cm in fleece lined Hurtta) with coat on just to give me some idea! .. (can't try camo fleece as it hasn't been made yet.. lady is busy making cool coats due to ongoing heatwave!)

I can't see his 'fluff' making him any wider in chest than it is with Inca's hurtta's on! .. lol!

Thanks!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Hi. Can you cut those blue snowflake cooling mats along a line down the middle? A small one could fit both of my dogs. Thanks.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I bought 2 small ones from you. I wanted them to put in my bag for when I go out, but they are heavier than I expected. Both would fit on the small. Thanks.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I checked the measurement of the 'small' one I received and it is 45cm x 90cm. My yorkie is tiny but wouldn't fit 2 of her on 40 x 30cm!! Does that mean I have 2 large cooling mats instead? Thanks


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I've replied. Thanks.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you got my order today, was most upset I didn't have a new paddling pool 

Thank you the stuff is brilliant.

Cian sends you kisses too  Now off to see what else I can order lol


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

mine arrived today.. the piggies tails just in time as dogs were bored with pouring rain!! .. after JJ had modelled his harness of course so I could see whether it fit.

It is as tight as it will go under tummy and still a bit slack so he'll wear his other for a bit longer, but if we go any smaller it won't fit him in a few months and certainly not with a coat/fleece under in winter.



















Thanks


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Aaawwww look how smart he looks!! He looks so pleased with his fancy new harness!
> 
> Spencer got his Julius K9 harness the other day too. I think they're great harnesses and make them look so smart


I thought it was gonna be a bit of a faff having to thread the front back under the high vis stripe and re-stick each time till I relaised all I had to do was undo the buckle and take it over his head.. lol!

Do you know if can get high vis stripe labels for the sides? instead of the labels with words on?.. to put on in dark/heavy fog as he has to trot alongside my mobility scooter on the road in places


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I just wanted to say... I do a LOT of dog related shopping  and I do have a tendency towards the higher end websites (much to my poor husband's horror) like Hugo & Hennie etc... and yours is up there with the best of them 

You have some *really* lovely products there and I'll be placing a cheeky order or 2 as soon as pay day comes around. Am off to compile my wish list right now.

Well done, you must have worked really hard at that and it shows


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

The site looks good but I can't find a search bar?

I wanted to search the gifts for husky items!


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

sharloid said:


> The site looks good but I can't find a search bar?
> 
> I wanted to search the gifts for husky items!





LahLahsDogs said:


> Yes - Top right there are 3 red buttons. The one that looks like a magnifying glass is the search button. A drop down box will appear which you type into.


Message too short


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Megan_M said:


> Message too short


Ah thanks. I think it needs to be more visable!


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

sharloid said:


> Ah thanks. I think it needs to be more visable!


Not sure how it looks on pc as I'm on an iPad but just tried and I can't click the search thing it opens the 'dirty dog' bit?...but if I turn it from landscape to portrait then it comes up with an actual search box at the top


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

when do you get your xmas themed stuff in stock?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

An odd request, I'm quite sure - but any chance of tracking down rawhide wrapped pizzles?!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Oooohh I'll have a look... do you know of any brand name or anything?
> 
> The nearest thing I have is this.. but i'm not sure what the filling is to be honest. It may even be pizzle. I'll find out. https://www.lahlahsdogs.co.uk/doggy-din-dins/dog-chews/farmfood-rawhide-filled-stick-6


I don't I'm afraid! My daughter went to the USA at the beginning of the year and brought a load of treats back for the dogs - rawhide wrapped pizzles were one of them, and they went down an absolute storm with the boys! Haven't been able to find them over here though.

I think the Farmfood filled stick has that coloured/crunchy rawhide type stuff in the middle, I think I've seen them where I get the boys normal Farmfood rawhide from.

ETA - on second thoughts! Just looked at the one in the link and it does look like pizzle! Would be ever so grateful if you could just double check for me.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I will do!... These come from my distributor so I don't have any that I can check myself, but i'll find out when they open tomorrow. It does look like pizzle from the pics, so hopefully it is! Rufus would love these if it is... he's partial to a bit of pizzle


Thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

Yippee!!!!!! The cooling mats are back in stock. Have just placed an order, although I wanted many other items too........ Will have to come back after payday
Apologies to all. This purchase is guaranteed to return our weather to the drizzle we are all much more accustomed to.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

wannabe dogowner said:


> Yippee!!!!!! The cooling mats are back in stock. Have just placed an order, although I wanted many other items too........ Will have to come back after payday
> Apologies to all. *This purchase is guaranteed to return our weather to the drizzle we are all much more accustomed to*.


Oooo I hope your right, I cant take much more of the heat!.... and I bought this mat couple weeks ago, been a GODSEND!....but I sure dont mind if I have to store it away till next year!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> They're not i'm afraid... did you miss the note on the description? I am expecting more stock on Friday 26th though so not much of a wait.
> 
> But, on the plus side.. *this may mean we have a few more days of sunshine *


Nnnoooooo!....wheres the sweat dripping smiley when you want one


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> They're not i'm afraid... did you miss the note on the description? I am expecting more stock on Friday 26th though so not much of a wait.
> 
> But, on the plus side.. this may mean we have a few more days of sunshine


Drat, I really must learn to read things thoroughly!
Never mind, will keep shorts out for a few extra days then


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I ordered my stuff a few days ago. I was lurking, my account would not work. And even though I am knew I can't help but buy stuff for Holly. She got the dried carrot pieces, 2 packets of cookies and the liver chews. Happy to say she has tried them all and likes them all. Half a bag of the dried carrots already gone though!. Holly is normally not a huge fan of carrots, hit and miss whether she will eat them or not. I personally use them as treats and sprinkle some on her food.

I read you can't get Purizon though, seems only zooplus stock this.

The site looks great by they way. My dog has allergies and the prices are about average for what I pay.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Purizon is exclusive to Zooplus, as is pretty much everything manfactured by Matina GmbH.


----------

